# when the moon meets your eye like a bigga pizza pie...SUPERMOON tomorrow!!



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Get the cameras out. The moon will be a full moon tomorrow and the closest it will be in 20yrs. On the 23:00 news they said it is a 'super moon'. 

Order a cheeze only pizza and enjoy. Too bad my camera is fubar'ed right now. 


MOD EDIT PLEASE:
I meant to say 'When the moon....' Just netbook I'm on the keyboard is of a bad layout (Toshiba NB100 >__<; and not light typing friendly. Thanks.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Ah yes!, hopefully its clear out and ill try to get some shots. Wish i had a telephoto lens right about now aarrggg...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)




----------

